# looking for advice on a new subwoofer



## cutlass79500 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi everyone let me tell you what i have and what i am looking for. My room is 14 x 20 all the walls are lined with aquariums. I have all Bose speakers center is a bose not sure of the number. The front L-R speakers are bose 901s about 4 feet on each side of the 65 inch plasma with the matching eq. They are about 4 feet off the floor . My centers are 501s same height and the rears are 601s. Connected to a pioneer vsx 815 and a jbl ps10. I am not happy with the sub i have tried it on several systems. You get it adjusted where it sounds the best. it is fine for a short time then starts thrumming you can actually watch it jumping in and out you turn it down a bit and it starts the same thing again a little bit later almost sounds like the speaker is blown but see no physical evidence. I know they were not a great sub even when new but i got it years ago very cheap. It takes quite a bit of power to run the main speakers but since it has done this with different systems i am sure its the sub. Its connected to the stereo with gold monster cable so its not interference. I am looking for a relatively in expensive sub that works well with tv as well as music. If i am not watching tv or working on the computer i usually have palladia going on tv Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, for the money this SVS PB12 NSD is hard to beat. or is that still to much money?
Another option is this smaller SVS SB12


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with Tony about the SVS. Another great Subwoofer that might be available for even less is the HSU Research VTF-2 MKV. Also, I would recommend auditioning some other Speakers as the 901's are a decades old design and there have been some pretty big advancements in this era.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cutlass79500 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I agree with Tony about the SVS. Another great Subwoofer that might be available for even less is the HSU Research VTF-2 MKV. Also, I would recommend auditioning some other Speakers as the 901's are a decades old design and there have been some pretty big advancements in this era.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I will check the subs out. I am very happy with the 901 series 6. I bought these from a guy that bought rebuild kits and found out what a pain it is to rebuild each of the 10 speakers in each so i bought them with the kits for $75.00 i guess thats what you get when the have fl sun shining on them every afternoon I rebuilt all the speakers in them kept me busy for weeks. I pulled the stands and mounted them in the corners uses the walls as a big speaker. You are right about the technology i am sure there are better speakers out there but these are crystal clear just do not have the bass unless turned up loud. I figure i can add the bass i need with a good sub. Actually when my sub works right it sounds great. Only bad thing about buying a good sub is it will cost more then i have in my whole system.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Plus 1 to both of the other posters options. If budget wasn't an issue i'd choose the SVS but if was then i don't think you would go wrong with the HSU.:T


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I will recommend Chase HT 18.1 or 18.2 subs. Great with music and with HT.


----------



## Oktyabr (Jan 31, 2012)

You are a lucky guy to have modern 901s (the series VI is only three or four years old). I've had the pleasure to hear two different older series and I can honestly say they are the only Bose speaker that ever truly impressed me.

SVS and HSU both make a pretty decent sub for the money. But what's your budget? "Inexpensive" can mean different things to different people. You said you like music (Palladia rocks!) so I have to recommend looking for a second hand M&K, either from the local CL/classified ads or one of the online auction sites. Most "musical" sub I've ever heard although you should stay away from the very vintage ones like the Volkswoofer, V-2, V-3 as these are quite vintage and intended for 2.1 music, not home theater/general purpose.

New under a couple hundred bucks would be a Polk 12 or similar sized one from Dayton like the SUB-1200 from Parts Express ($129 + $14.95 S/H)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

It is the only Bose Design that does not disgust me. It is an interesting design and I do think it sounds pretty good when Placement is optimized.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Budget and room size and how deep you want it to go would help with the proper election.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Oktyabr said:


> You are a lucky guy to have modern 901s (the series VI is only three or four years old).


I purchased a used pair of 901 Series VI in 1998 and owned them for at least a decade.


----------



## Oktyabr (Jan 31, 2012)

TypeA said:


> I purchased a used pair of 901 Series VI in 1998 and owned them for at least a decade.


Aye, I stand corrected. They introduced the series VI in 1988 and continue to sell them to this day. I wonder why they never produced a VII?


----------

